# Aluminum rims, worth it?



## DJBecker (Nov 3, 2010)

This isn't really EV specific...

Reducing unsprung weight can increase efficiency as less energy is dissipated on rough roads. You can get an idea of how much energy is involved by measuring the temperature of the shock absorbers, which turn 50-90% of the bouncing energy into heat. On rough roads shock absorbers can get quite hot, but they remain cool on a typical highways.

My guess is that saving a few pounds on each wheel will improve handling and performance, but the range improvement will be barely noticeable.

Low rolling resistance tires are well known to be a big plus in efficiency, but have a reputation for poor traction, noise and unpredictable wet and cold weather performance. Most of those drawbacks can be greatly reduced by giving up just a little bit of the reduction in rolling effort.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

If you do lots of crusing at steady speed, not much difference. If you do lots of stop-and-go driving it'll help more. Because it both translates and rotates the weight, a pound off a wheel is like 1.5 to 2 pounds less weight for acceleration. Caution: Many aftermarket wheels are actually heavier than the stock wheels, so don't just assume all aftermarket wheels are going to be lighter.



VOLKSWAGNER420 said:


> Hi there, I was just wondering if the reduced weight of Aluminium rims is worth the cost? Would the rolling weight of the steel ones help you coast more? (doubt it) What about the low rolling resistance tires, worth it? Thanks again! SO much to learn!


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

rotating weight has a much higher effect on acceleration energy So if weight is saved less energy will be used . I changed from 4ply to 8ply tires same size much heavier , I could feel how much slower it accelerated


----------



## VOLKSWAGNER420 (Apr 21, 2012)

All very good to know, think I will stick with the stock ones, I have always l liked the "Moon cap" style VW centers. Plus the skinny tires that fit on there can't be that much rolling resistance. Thanks!


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a set of magnesium wheels that I thought about using on my EV, but they are affected by road salt (as aluminum would be), so I don't use them

Winter driving is bad for aluminum wheels.


----------



## VOLKSWAGNER420 (Apr 21, 2012)

Magnesium, wow! I bet they GIVE those away huh!? Yeah our winters require sand only in NC and then only every two or three winters but after the info on here I think I will skip them as it seems like it would help off the line, but not really for range. I think the warp 11 should be fine off the line but it is good to know it is an option if I need it. Thanks!


----------



## VOLKSWAGNER420 (Apr 21, 2012)

gottdi, Yeah those would clean up real nice! I will be on the lookout for a good deal on some decent used ones. Soooo, any tips on those front fenders and running boards? Or do you refuse to have any part in the molestation of a perfectly fine 1302 ('71 & '72) LOL I used to get the same looks when I had my CUSTOM 74 Dodge Charger, the first thing I did was ditch the giant green steering wheel and front bench seat, then swapped out the factory 318 with a motor out of a plow truck! I got a ticket in NY going 133MPH (in a 55, ...78MPH over the limit!) in that car when I was 19, pulled some time in county jail over that one. I just can't see having my Beetle that is gona cost my a$$ $20k - $25k looking like the ones that cost $5k. If I was a HISTORY major then I would have more of an appreciation for "Stock" antique "survivors" But I am not, I am an Engineer and as such I always think that I can improve on the current design of things, sooo, it is getting customized. So, OFF WITH IT'S FENDERS! Front only, the bugs with the back ones gone look like a dog leaving that has just been kicked in the ass to me.  So I hope that all the purists will bare with me as I chop this classic, you WILL NOT be disappointed with the finished product. So any tips on things that are gona bite me in the ass along the way? How do you put pictures on here? Then we can all have a moment of silence before I break out the sawzall!


----------



## VOLKSWAGNER420 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah if it was real old I would have swapped it for a more suitable one. And not to worry, the sawzall is for the 6inch rust hole on the front passenger floorboards NOT far any usable parts. I DO make an effort to get the parts that I don't care about in to the hands of someone who appreciates them and as such I don't damage them during removal. The first two things they teach you when you are born in NY is 1. Don't eat the yellow snow!  2. Heat the rusty bolt with 2500 degree Map Gas then qwuelch it with PB Blaster (has a MUCH higher flash point than Water Displacement 40 does) and then tap it with a hammer and THEN it MIGHT come loose. So the Sawzall will be used sparingly!  Thanks again! Like I said anyone on here needs any of this stuff let me know. The stock wheel (cool horn design) and AM FM stereo are MINT and are also leaving. How do I post pictures on here?


----------



## VOLKSWAGNER420 (Apr 21, 2012)

As for the pictures above I am going for the back half of the black ones with flames and the front half of the root beer one. Something classy not a RAT rod.


----------

